# Inventurprogramm



## Sliver (7. Januar 2003)

Grüße,
ich wusste jetzt nicht genau wohin mit dieser Frage, ich versuche es einfach mal hier.

Also wir suchen ein Inventurprogramm fürs Geschäft.
Es sollten verschiedene Sachen wie z.B. Artikel, Ein- und Verkaufspreis, Händler bei dem der Artikel gekauft wurde. Dazu sollte er die Artikel zusammenzählen wenn sie den gleichen Namen haben, das gleiche beim Händler (also wie viel insgesamt bei diesem Händler eingekauft wurde), gesamt Kosten der gleichen Artikel und aller Artikel usw...

Am besten wäre noch eins das man sich selber etwas zusammenbasteln kann, auch ohne große Programmierkenntnisse.

Kosten sollten unter 500€ liegen.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns weiterhelfen.

Danke im vorraus.

mfg
Sliver


----------



## Zorck (8. Januar 2003)

Was hälst du davon, einfach im Programmierforum zu fragen?
Da gibts bestimmt welche, die sowas zusammenbasteln. 
So extrem kompliziert hört sich das ja nicht an!


----------



## goela (8. Januar 2003)

Warum das Ganze nicht mit Access machen? Dies ist nicht schwer, kostet unter 500Euro und man kann es nach seinen Vorstellungen "zusammenbasteln".


----------



## Sliver (8. Januar 2003)

Und wie macht man so etwas mit Acces?
Hab mich nie mit beschäftigt.


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2003)

Ja dann wird es Zeit!

Nein im Ernst. Access ist eine Datenbank, damit kannst Du verschiedene Tabellen anlegen, Abfragen sowie Berichte erstellen. Spezielle Aufgaben können dort entweder als Makro oder als VB-Modul ausprogrammiert werden.
Ein klassisches Beispiel mit Access wäre eine Adressverwaltung. Personen erfassen, löschen, editieren. Geburtstage herausfiltern etc.

Schau doch einfach mal im Internet. Informiere Dich mal was man mit Access machen kann.

Denke, dass Dein Inventurprogramm damit zu machen ist.


----------

